# "Falling Skies" renewed



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From _The Hollywood Reporter_:


> TNT has renewed _Falling Skies_ for a third season.
> 
> The cable network, which recently launched rookie series Perception, has ordered 10 more episodes of the *Noah Wyle*-led sci-fi drama. Season three is scheduled to premiere in summer 2013.
> 
> ...Thus far this season, _Falling Skies_ has averaged roughly 4 million viewers per episode in its Sunday time slot.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Good news although I haven't gotten around to season 2 yet. Seems a little early for the renewal but I guess the cable channels do things differently.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

So far it's been a fairly good season, I will continue watching it.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Good news, I think this season is better than last years and is answering questions as well as moving the story line forward nicely.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I hate these 10 episode season that are so popular these days.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> I hate these 10 episode season that are so popular these days.


I'm just happy they haven't adopted the Brits 6 episode season pattern.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good! this is a good summer show.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I like the show. But they need to polish up some things. Driving around with their headlights on and lighting up a whole hospital at night seems to be counter-productive to hiding from the aliens.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah that bothered me as well, not to mention using more power they don't need to waste.

I hear Breaking Bad is doing 2 seasons of 8 episodes this year and the final next year. That has to kill DVD/Blu ray sales but I don't think those are a big deal any more anyway.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well hell guess that means I'll keep watching it......maybe. I've watched most eps, maybe missed one or two and no I don't have a timer on my DVR for it, I haven't decided I like it enough for that. I just keep hoping it's going to get better and it's been just good enough that most Sunday nights I'll tune over to it and mostly pay attention. For me this show is just barely holding on by it's fingernails.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

My wife and I both love it, and that's great because she's not into sci-fi nearly as much as I am.

Of course, sci-fi is just the backdrop, as it's really more of a human drama than anything else. (Same, although perhaps a bit moreso, as _Fringe_, which we both also enjoy.)

Anyway, you can really tell that the budget is a lot higher this year compared to last year.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I like this season a lot. I know the new showrunners felt like they were under pressure to follow up to the first season cliffhanger, almost feeling boxed in, but I think they did a great job with the season-long march to Charlotte and the conflicts encountered without and within on their journey.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Drew2k said:


> I like this season a lot.


I think this season is much better than season 1.


----------



## Holydoc (Feb 18, 2008)

russ9 said:


> I think this season is much better than season 1.


Though I like this show, there are quite a few scenes this year that are written poorly.
1) Person has been inside an alien ship for several weeks has spoken directly with the lead aliens, and seen and experienced the alien technology, yet we barely debrief them at all except to ask if they are ok and ready for duty. Seriously?
2) A young couple must hide from Mech's that are literally within feet of them yet they talk, flirt, and laugh with each other.
3) A plane flies in with a human pilot who can locate our group of survivors but yet the aliens cannot?
4) The traveling convoy must shield their engine heat so they will not be detected by the aliens but a prop plane with all its noise and heat goes unscathed.
5) Our heros get a plane but do not use it for any reconnaisance to ensure that the area is clear of aliens.
6) A hole gets poked in their only bridge crossing so they have to swim across the river rather than walk around the hole in the bridge.
7) Our elusive "scavengers of gas" convoy rests at a hospital and uses up their gas to run generators so that they can light up 5 floors of hospital. Luckily aliens have not learned that lights mean somebody's home or the sound of generators in the distance means available harness subjects are close. Dumb aliens.

Ok... got that off my chest. Otherwise, I like this season. Good over-arching story. It just has several really poorly written scenes.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Holydoc said:


> 2) A young couple must hide from Mech's that are literally within feet of them yet they talk, flirt, and laugh with each other.


I heard a lot of criticism about that scene. But I think it just illustrated that this war is the _new normal_ for the 2nd Mass. The unspeakable disaster of the preceding months is the only way they see the world now.

As for the rest, yes, the show requires a certain suspension of disbelief. But one key point that might be lost is how badly the occupation is going for the aliens since the initial invasion. If they had unlimited manpower (alienpower?) and resources, of course they would be hunting down the troops and the convoys and shooting down the planes. And it's not like the resistance hasn't had its share of victories head-to-head.

Things are clearly not going well for the invaders, and the skitter rebellion might be part of the cause.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

oldschoolecw said:


> So far it's been a fairly good season, I will continue watching it.


It is getting interesting plot-wise.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> It is getting interesting plot-wise.


Yeah, and it looks action packed with a big move ahead


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope they hire at least one writer who can afford a map of the Boston area. They have everything completely screwed up in the show. At one point last season they were going to "Head North" from Quincy. Placing them in the middle of Boston Harbor. You'd think they might take about 5 minutes every now and then and bother to check a map, or with somebody who actually lived there.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

This show has been great this season glad to see it is returning


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Yup, I am liking this show..........


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

phrelin said:


> From _The Hollywood Reporter_:


Yep and it will begin airing with a Two-Hour Premiere on Sunday, June 9, at 9 PM.

READ MORE


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The alien lore and battles are kind of interesting, the interpersonal stuff is awfully trite and formulaic. I like to FF to the good stuff. One dramatic element they did do well was to introduce ambiguously evil, violent humans who would kick ass against the aliens, but you couldn't really trust them. Some of the best acting is from those guys, good meaty parts to bite into.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

> *TNT Orders Fourth Season of Epic Series "Falling Skies," Basic Cable's #1 Summer Drama with Key Adult Demos*
> 
> The network plans to launch the 10-episode fourth season in summer 2014.
> 
> [SNIP]


*SOURCE*


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

OK! So I'll keep watching this season with the comforting knowledge it won't end without resolution ... well .. at least this year.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Still my favorite show currently on television.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I skip through it to just watch the alien plot/battle stuff and the relevant strategy background material. But once they get into the teen chat muck or the rest of the soap opera baloney (like the 30 minutes they just devoted to that boring chick dying with the spike in her head, sheesh), it's :30 Skip to the rescue. If you cut the blabbery melodramatic crap out, it's an ok show.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My HR21-200 SL wasn't picking up Sunday's season finale. Folks may want to check their TDL to verify that episode will be recorded.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The show has actually trimmed out a lot of the soap opera romance and family bathos and is sticking more to the hardcore war strategy and action stuff which is way better. Less fomulaic fluff, more content.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

gpg said:


> My HR21-200 SL wasn't picking up Sunday's season finale. Folks may want to check their TDL to verify that episode will be recorded.


Thanks for the tip but this is interesting as my HR44-500 had it in the list. My SL is set to first run only so that flag is not the issue, I suppose they could have fixed the guide date between your post and mine..


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Gave up on this show near the end of last season. I just had a hard time getting past how much I really could care or less about the main characters, they just really bored me. I found myself wishing that they would focus more on some of the "part-time" characters who seemed much more interesting. In any case glad to see it's still going for those who are enjoying it, it's always good to have sci-fi shows surviving out there, even if this one isn't particularly my thing.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

No question the main characters are pretty weak. They were helped some with that recent false-memory flashback show where you got to see whole new sides of some of them. But overall, far too generic and bland. Pope is the only guy who stands out from the crowd, and his continual pissed-off stance almost seems like he's about to explode at his fellow actors and characters about how insipid they are. "Can somebody ONCE do or say something that's not entirely predictable?!"

For me the sci-fi EFX are pretty good and now the mystery of the big gun and all is carrying me along.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Based off the finale: I can't wait for season 3 to start.!


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

You mean season four? Season three just wrapped up.

Or were you being facetious somehow? 


BTW, we thought the season three cliffhanger was kind of weak.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I watched the finale last night. I think I'm done with this show. That was the most ridiculous hour of tv I've ever seen.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I watched the finale last night. I think I'm done with this show. That was the most ridiculous hour of tv I've ever seen.


Yeah, it was like they just realized they were picked up for another season and said now what do we do story wise? Disappointed with the finally for sure


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

They probably double-shoot parts of the final episode, one that wraps up the story, and one that continues it.

They can't possibly know that far in advance whether they'll get another season. Their hands are tied.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

renbutler said:


> They probably double-shoot parts of the final episode, one that wraps up the story, and one that continues it.
> 
> They can't possibly know that far in advance whether they'll get another season. Their hands are tied.


I completely agree, and the 2 options are rather obvious.



Spoiler



Had the series ended, the Volm would be shown as true friends of mankind and after destroying the Espheni (sp?) grid would have helped wipe out the rest of the Espheni. Instead, since the series was renewed we get man being shuffled off to Brazil and a mystery as to what the Volm are going to do.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Yeah, it was like they just realized they were picked up for another season and said now what do we do story wise? Disappointed with the finally for sure


Most likely. This episode seemed thrown together at the last moment and there were WAY too many holes and a lot of stupidity.


----------



## retirednavy (Apr 16, 2013)

I like this show a lot but I am getting sick and tired of the way they are disrespecting our flag using it as a tarp to provide shade and rain protection.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I hate cliff hangers! I like the way it ended. It was an ending, yet left things open to tell more story.

The volm, or what ever they are called, are friends of humans. The last thing they said to each other was that they are sworn to protect the indigenous life. Then again ... that might have meant humans are bad for the "indigenous" life and they are here to remove us. That could lead to finding out humans were placed on earth by one or another of the races. We could be a "herd" animal the fishheads put here to harvest later/now.

- Jeff 722, 922, 501


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree that the Volm are generally benevolent. They just don't understand the human psyche very well.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

renbutler said:


> You mean season four? Season three just wrapped up.
> Or were you being facetious somehow?
> 
> BTW, we thought the season three cliffhanger was kind of weak.


Oops. Yea. I meant season 4. :rotfl:


----------

